# Hardware Ranch Elk Festival



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Mark your calendars for December 13 and be there between 10 and 2! It's time for Hardware Ranch's Elk Festival! Lots and Lots of fun for the kids and you will get to be some of the first to ride out among the elk!

I will be there with a bunch of my cronies as well and we can set you up with mountain man clothes and take pictures of you and your families wearing the stuff and holding blackpowder rifles and pistols and shotguns!

Hope to see you there!

December 13, Hardware Ranch!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been looking for something different and special for my wife's birthday, (Dec 12th), Never been there, I could bring the grandkids, what should I expect and how long should I plan for? I see that you need to have tickets and be in line by 4:30 for the sleigh ride, what else should I plan for? Time wise? Also being from Southern Utah, where would you recommend staying, my daughter lives in Highland, should I just stay there and make the trip up for the day?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

You are looking at a couple of hours drive from Highland. I would say a couple of hours max for Hardware and the hayride.

There are motels in Logan or anywhere on the front. Bear River Bird Refuge, Promontory Point Nation Monument may give you some other things to do and see.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Bowguy,
The entire Hardware event is only 4 hours long (10 -2), they have several things for the kids to do, making stuff and taking home the things they make, plus the ride out among the elk. Bring your own lunch, there aren't any concessions there.
I'd plan on staying overnight in Logan or Brigham City, maybe even two nights.
There aren't a whole lot of things to see and do around the area, but as was mentioned, the Bear River Bird Refuge is open for a self drive loop around it. The Golden Spike National Monument is close by, but closed on Sunday and if you go to Hardware you won't have time to hit that on the same day. A drive up Logan Canyon is always nice and Bear Lake is a beautiful sight from the summit.
You might want to stay a night in Brigham/Logan area on Friday, hit the ranch, then mosey up over Logan Canyon and on to Evanston, Wy and spend a night there before heading home on Sunday.... Just some thoughts. Hope to see you at the ranch no matter what you decide.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks, that's good info.


----------

